# Back Orders?



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone in the same boat 

Soon to be two months since I ordered/paid for a Terrova 24V trolling motor,
same day I ordered/paid for a Hummingbird Helex9.
(the Helex9 is supposed to work with Minn Kota)

Can't even get a "ruff" guesstimate when they might ship either one.
Is this due to the so called chip shortage?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

^Same
Ordered a Minn Kota Power Pole. It's been a month, just called yesterday they cannot provide a rough estimate on delivery. CRAZY RIGHT KNOW! and forget about repowering!


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Semiconductor shortage. Buy somewhere local that has them in stock. Or wait.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The lots at my local car dealers look pretty sparse. 


With that said, I have a new in box Bob's hydraulic jack plate I might list. Going another route.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you think that's bad, imagine what happens if the food supply is impacted.


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

Just got a quote on a 36 volt 84" rhodan for the center console --- 14 weeks out. Hurry up and wait...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Got a quote on a Tohatsu 60 today. November/ December eta


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Had a trailer builder take an order. He told me 14 weeks minimum. 2 weeks later he sends me my check back. Said call him next year, lol.

It's nuts.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Just put in my order for a new ride. Anticipating many delays or a half finished boat. MK Terrova, Hbird, Suzuki . . . happy to wait for the finished product. But hopefully not too long.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I bet you Jeff Bezos's containers aren't waiting off the coast of Long Beach to get unloaded.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I've had a 24v Riptide and a Raptor on order for a few months now. If I finish the skiff before they come in, I'll be poling only.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Sleepy Joe giving away our money, so why would one who's getting it want to work for a living?

A car I ordered in March is in the US from Germany since June 15, now the holdup is trucking to get it from Brunswick, GA to TN due to trucking shortage. Might be here [finally] this Friday, June 25.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

West Marine had some 24V Terrova trolling motors in stock a couple weeks ago. Ordered one two weeks ago and got it last week from their warehouse in California.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

I have back orders at my work due to some of our manufacturers unable to get their specified cardboard boxes and plastic bags.... Lots of issues all around.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

finbully said:


> Sleepy Joe giving away our money, so why would one who's getting it want to work for a living?


Yea, remember when he got ready to send the 1st checks out and demanded his name be printed on them?

Oh wait.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

trekker said:


> Yea, remember when he got ready to send the 1st checks out and demanded his name be printed on them?
> 
> Oh wait.


Socialism is socialism, regardless of which politician signed the check. Neither this president nor the last had the right to redistribute the fruits of one's labor.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

NealXB2003 said:


> Socialism is socialism, regardless of which politician signed the check. Neither this president nor the last had the right to redistribute the fruits of one's labor.


Exactly.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

trekker said:


> Yea, remember when he got ready to send the 1st checks out and demanded his name be printed on them?
> 
> Oh wait.


Irrelevant comment. Who gives a shit who signed them?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Makes one wonder just how these companies are staying in business not shipping product for months. Was really looking forward to a little serious fishing this month but starting to wonder if this wait might turn into seeing one or both companies going belly up and taking my money with them...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sublime said:


> I bet you Jeff Bezos's containers aren't waiting off the coast of Long Beach to get unloaded.


That's because he flies his stuff in direct to municipal airports. We have 8-12 a day coming into ours, and they are gearing up for 40 plus.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> That's because he flies his stuff in direct to municipal airports. We have 8-12 a day coming into ours, and they are gearing up for 40 plus.


No doubt some stuff for sure. I googled it. When a 747 is configured as a freighter, it can carry 26,000 cubic feet of stuff. The Ever Given class ships can carry 23,000,000 cubic feet of stuff. I can only assume that some palms are getting greased that control the docking schedules.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sublime said:


> No doubt some stuff for sure. I googled it. When a 747 is configured as a freighter, it can carry 26,000 cubic feet of stuff. The Ever Given class ships can carry 23,000,000 cubic feet of stuff. I can only assume that some palms are getting greased that control the docking schedules.


Oh yes, there was a report about pay to play at the ports. Those planes though are flying 24/7 throughout the US. Smaller volumes, but transported at 200+mph instead of 12 knotts.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Got an email last week that that the Minn Kota's should be in stock on the 9th,
today the 11th, not a peep from them.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Dicks had 9 Minn Kota Riptide Terrova with ipilot link, 60" shaft, for sale in the last two weeks. They went quick.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Suzuki outboards (pending HP) up to 5 months back ordered.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd like to know what is really going on.
From the few articles I've read it's supposed to have to do with manufacturers depending on vender parts being delivered as needed so they don't have to maintain a large parts inventory.

So what happened?
Did they stop making the parts due to the "pandemic" ?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

mro said:


> I'd like to know what is really going on.
> From the few articles I've read it's supposed to have to do with manufacturers depending on vender parts being delivered as needed so they don't have to maintain a large parts inventory.
> 
> So what happened?
> Did they stop making the parts due to the "pandemic" ?


JIT inventory for production is a main cause from my research as well.
It’s a big trickle down which is complicated by often having large distances between suppliers and manufacturers.
Not only are there production backlogs but there is a shipping crunch brought on by container shortages and port congestion once pieces do begin moving.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I ordered an outboard February....when I ordered the rhodan it took a few months


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't forget to toss in a micro processor shortage too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I think there's more to the story, especially with computer chips.
Shipping, chips could go by air tomorrow.

Personally think "Big Tec" and China are screwing us and the USA


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

mro said:


> I think there's more to the story, especially with computer chips.
> Shipping, chips could go by air tomorrow.
> 
> Personally think "Big Tec" and China are screwing us and the USA


i think the limited production is going to the highest bidder/most profitable and large companies aren’t yet willing to pay a premium.

these back orders and shortages have certainly shown the importance of domestic manufacturing on certain items, particularly from a national security perspective.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> Suzuki outboards (pending HP) up to 5 months back ordered.


That could be a problem for me. Supposed to have a 60 going on my build. Fingers crossed.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck! It’s crazy.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I saw a piece on Maersk shipping lines. Their revenue and EBIT is up nicely. In the same piece they said that shipping costs comprise

27% of the value of small appliances
41% of the value of large appliances
62% of the value of assembled furniture

Make sense


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sublime said:


> 62% of the value of assembled furniture


WOW!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a piece of machinery on back order. was supposed to be mid july, was revised to mid/late august. good chance that may not happen. I suck at this waiting game.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Sublime said:


> I saw a piece on Maersk shipping lines. Their revenue and EBIT is up nicely. In the same piece they said that shipping costs comprise
> 
> 27% of the value of small appliances
> 41% of the value of large appliances
> ...


and it's still substantially cheaper than making stuff here.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Sublime said:


> I saw a piece on Maersk shipping lines. Their revenue and EBIT is up nicely. In the same piece they said that shipping costs comprise
> 
> 27% of the value of small appliances
> 41% of the value of large appliances
> ...


recently watched similar, possibly the same.

shipping capacity is driving rates up. Domestic truckload, intermodal/train all have similar markets.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I sincerely hope this is fairly accurate, ideally it would have been here already however I'm on day 107 so 150 isn't far off. My deposit was taken 3/26 assuming that's when the order was put in...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Wooo hooo 

My Terrova 80, foot pedal and mounting bracket are supposed to ship TODAY...

Now if Hummingbird comes across the boat will be almost complete.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sublime said:


> The lots at my local car dealers look pretty sparse.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have a new in box Bob's hydraulic jack plate I might list. Going another route.


micro action (self-contained)?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Marshdweller08 said:


> micro action (self-contained)?



Yes, I bought an Atlas Micro Jacker and Hull Product's reinforcement kit.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Yes, I bought an Atlas Micro Jacker and Hull Product's reinforcement kit.


I'll PM you.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I ordered a Terrova 112 from mygreenoutdoors.com and got it in about 3 weeks.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I placed my order April 5th, supposed to get here on fed-ex Friday.
Same week I ordered a Hummingbird Helix 9 w/side finder etc... no joy as of today


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

It is everything right now, I put a deposit down for a new dock last March and they say they are going to start on it in Mid August.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

mro said:


> Same week I ordered a Hummingbird Helix 9 w/side finder etc... no joy as of today


Checked today.
Still not giving even an estimated shipping time.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm still waiting too...seeing how much I can repair between now and when my motor comes in lol


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The Terrova 80 arrived today 
along with the optional quick release hardware and wired foot pedal.
After reading about several guys saying they had their remotes fail I decided to get the foot pedal too. It's small enough that I cam stow it if not being used.

Should have some batteries and charger next week.


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

mro said:


> The Terrova 80 arrived today
> along with the optional quick release hardware and wired foot pedal.
> After reading about several guys saying they had their remotes fail I decided to get the foot pedal too. It's small enough that I cam stow it if not being used.
> 
> Should have some batteries and charger next week.


You can also use the minnkota app on your phone.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Day 134 in my wait for an outboard


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm a mere 47 days into my motor wait.


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

What kind of motors are y’all waiting for?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Gregorya24 said:


> What kind of motors are y’all waiting for?



Tohatsu 60 short shaft. It's all good in my case because I am still working on my skiff build. Motor is due November or December.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Suzuki 90 20in...I have no expected date as of right now


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Redlig said:


> Day 134 in my wait for an outboard





Sublime said:


> I'm a mere 47 days into my motor wait.





Redlig said:


> Suzuki 90 20in...I have no expected date as of right now


If the "back orders" weren't universal some of these companies would be out of business


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

We have had some models filtering in locally. Unfortunately they are the most expensive models. Go figure


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I was an equipment distributor and had up to 7 people turning wrenches for me.
3 full time on the road and I use to help out when things got too busy or the drive to the customer was more than a couple hours. Manufacturers will take care of their best customers first just like I did.


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

i can't find a trolling motor


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

brand new Yamaha 2 stroke. been waiting since 2008.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

devrep said:


> brand new Yamaha 2 stroke. been waiting since 2008.


Last year there was an auction with a 70 hp Yamaha.
It was owned by the city of Long Beach who had got it for there beach rescue department but the motor was never installed and just sat in one of their warehouses. Sold for $3,200.00 If I remember right it was 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I bought a Charge from fishingonline.com and a 3-in-1 transducer and 36v MK Terrova iPilot from mygreenoutdoors. Both shipments got to me in about two weeks. Been trying to find another Charge but can't.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

GitFishin said:


> and 36v


I've got a 36 volt 20 amp charger under my work bench, needs a capacitor which I've just not got around to getting one.

If you can't find a 24 or 36 volt charger you can try calling janitorial supply houses that also sell automatic floor scrubbers.
The scrubbers are like what you might see at a grocery store and they come in 24 or 36 volts. The 24V models have either 2 12V industrial batteries or 4 6V batteries and the 36v machines use 6 6v industrial batteries.

Most of the charges put out 15 to 20 amps when charging and as the batteries become charged the amps automatically decrease and when fully charged they turn off. 

If you have Lithium batteries these charges may not put out enough voltage to "properly" charge a lithium battery.
My lithium batteries need 14.2 to 14.6 volts so I had to get a new charger.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Was looking for a Terrova Riptide 24V i-Pilot link for months. Order in. Checked the usual suspects regularly with none showing up in stock. Out of nowhere Dicks sporting goods suddenly has 9 of the exact model I want when no one else has one. Had it in hand 5 days later. Bizarre.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

brstrife said:


> Was looking for a Terrova Riptide 24V i-Pilot link for months. Order in. Checked the usual suspects regularly with none showing up in stock. Out of nowhere Dicks sporting goods suddenly has 9 of the exact model I want when no one else has one. Had it in hand 5 days later. Bizarre.


Store owners I talk to say they have no idea when stuff's coming. It just shows up.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

GitFishin said:


> Store owners I talk to say they have no idea when stuff's coming. It just shows up.


Yep. Thats a tough way to run a business but these are odd times. I have definitely become a more patient person in the last year and a half.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Just received another email from _B_ummingerbird that my Helix is still backordered


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

brstrife said:


> Yep. Thats a tough way to run a business but these are odd times. I have definitely become a more patient person in the last year and a half.


I just troll my favorite spots about once a week. Problem is I'm spending a fortune buying other stuff!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nearly 1/3 of truckers say they will quit before they take a company mandated vaccine. If that were to happen things will get really bad.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Nearly 1/3 of truckers say they will quit before they take a company mandated vaccine. If that were to happen things will get really bad.


This country relies on truckers a lot more than most people think


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

GitFishin said:


> This country relies on truckers a lot more than most people think


It's how EVERYTHING gets around the country.
I don't fear a civil war from politics,
but if a man can't feed his family because of government policy there will be an reckoning.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Stopped by my boat shop yesterday to ask about getting my prop reworked. They have essentially nothing for sale and the only thing keeping them afloat is maintenance work. They said they can get general smaller parts just fine. But motors, trolling motors, or electronics? They can't even order them. Ordering is shutdown until the horrible backlog is caught up.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Shipping seems to have contributed to the back log.
I don't understand why it's still a problem that's not been resolved.


----------

